# Cracked Rib(s)



## Captain_Hack

Ok, I spent too much time at the driving range trying to figure out how to swing a hybrid. In the flux between swinging it like an iron and swinging it like a wood, I think I may have managed to fracture a rib or two. The pain is excruciating and I'll see a doctor today. Have any of you done this? If so, do you have any idea how long I'll be out? I live in Wisconsin and I've waited 6 months to get back out there. Jeepers.


----------



## CanCaddy

Captain_Hack said:


> Ok, I spent too much time at the driving range trying to figure out how to swing a hybrid. In the flux between swinging it like an iron and swinging it like a wood, I think I may have managed to fracture a rib or two. The pain is excruciating and I'll see a doctor today. Have any of you done this? If so, do you have any idea how long I'll be out? I live in Wisconsin and I've waited 6 months to get back out there. Jeepers.


Ouch! I don't think people realize how easy it is to crack a rib with exertion. When I get a bad cold, if I'm coughing a lot, I'll do the same thing. Then it hurts so much to breathe, much less cough, that my cold usually gets worse into bronchitis. Wicked circle. It'll probably be a few weeks before you're feeling up to taking a golf swing again, but your doctor will give you the nitty gritty when you see him. Ask him when you can get back on the course and see what he says. A lot of doctors golf, so he'll be sympathetic.

As for the hybrid swing, were you trying to do a complete shoulder turn on your backswing as you would for an iron? If so, with the hybrid you don't need to do this and it will still get you more length and less shock back. I think if you play it more like a wood and forget about the iron, you might get the benefits of the hybrid without additional strain. Actually, I haven't played much with hybrids yet, so this is just my take on it. Others who have played more with them may have some better ideas.


----------



## Captain_Hack

Thanks, I'll think of it more as a wood. 
The doctor said it will be at least six weeks, so I'll just putt for a while.


----------



## sparky

Wow - I didnt realise you could crack your ribs just from just swinging! Didnt realise golf was so dangerous!


----------



## jbiasi

Ouch, I've never cracked a rib playing golf before, but I have for other reasons. They are quite painful. Luckily, they seem to heal pretty quickly, as long as you take it easy and don't rush it. As CanCaddy said, it will probably be a few weeks.


----------



## Michael311

There, another evidence. Golf is just as rough as boxing.


----------



## CanCaddy

Michael311 said:


> There, another evidence. Golf is just as rough as boxing.


Hehehe, yep you can get a TKO from hitting someone on the head with a golf ball gone off course  

CaptainHack, how are the ribs doing? Any better now? I don't know if I'd even be up for putting if I was in that rough of shape. Anything that is going to pull on your ribs is probably going to hurt a lot for the first couple of weeks.


----------



## Thumperfive

just take it easy and go at your pace - don't be goaded into going out there before you get healed up, or it'll get screwed up and take even longer!


----------



## sparky

Michael311 said:


> There, another evidence. Golf is just as rough as boxing.


LOL - I will have to start going out with a gum shield just in case  I dont think wearing those big gloves would do my grip any good either to be honest!


----------



## golfermatt91

Michael311 said:


> There, another evidence. Golf is just as rough as boxing.


not quite.


----------

